# Shelter and Toys?!



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm looking for ideas/info on goat housing and toys/playgrounds. I am getting 2 Nigerian doelings, a mini Nubian buckling, 2 fainting weathers. I was wondering how much space they will need in a barn or shed, for the winter. And what kind of flooring is best. Also I would love toy/playground ideas and pics would be great. I want to be totally prepared for when I get them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, for the toys, you can use almost anything and they "instinctively" want to DESTROY it! Even if it is just yourself.  For the little kidlets, we have a few of those ugly, white, plastic porch chairs. The seem to love them, especially when they are knocked over. That creates a see-saw. We don't really have toys for the grow-ups, but my ND doe does love to climb in her hay feeder (papas an chair. LOL), and so do the babies. I have seen a boat load of people use wooden spools, also.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I made a "jungle gym" for my does out of some spools and scrap lumber I had laying around. Put comp roofing on the ramps to help with hoof care. Not the greatest pic of it... but hopefully it helps. They also have an "igloo" type dog house that they like climbing on/in.


----------



## Jigglypuff598 (Jan 9, 2013)

Goats love teeter totters but I have heard several stories about baby goats getting squashed from being under the wrong end with goats are playing on them.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Cool jungle gym I gotta find me some spools!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

/\ Me too!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bricks make awesome toys and i found out my wethers for show last year loved feed bags so i always kept a feedbag in their pen its bc it makes noise


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Little tykes climbing toys with slides...glue Comp Shingles on the slide to help keep hooves in shape : ) anything to climb and play king of the mountain that can not be knocked over is great...we pull in huge tree limbs for them to climb...currently the babies love to break into the yard and poop all over my porch,,sleep in the dog houses and jump on the patio furniture...so you see.....like a kid with a great new toy who rather play with the box...Goats will find what they like : ) 
For shelter...igloo dog houses are great for them to get into and snuggle together and keep warm...a safe pen to play in while mom cant keep an eye in them is good...chainlink will keep their heads in and predators out


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a dog house that had 2 parts 2 it i split them in half and let them flip them around 
And my dad bolted a bored to pvc pipe for a ******* seesaw


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

We are going to be taking down our chimney, so we will have lots of bricks. And I like the tree limb idea, it's something natural I've been trying to find a good plastic playhouse for cheap. It can be a toy to play on and shelter Thanks for all the ideas everybody!! Keep em coming


----------



## southfloridanewbies (Apr 13, 2013)

Not to add to the confusion but I'm new to goats but plan on starting with a 1/2 + acre goat wire pen and 2 to 3 mini mubian does. I need to build shelter and looking for advice on that end of the stick. My idea is a 3 pen, 3 sided open barn with 8' wide and 10' depth with 7' ceiling opening at front to a 6' ceiling height at the back. Wondering if my ideas and dimensions are right. I'm attaching a picture I found as a template for what I want.
Forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place.


----------

